# iMac G5 ne s'allume plus...



## Artexflow (28 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis quelques mois déjà mon Mac semblait dépérir, et je le voyais, l'entendais mourir jour après jour...
Plus sérieusement, les symptômes furent :

- Lecteur optique ne lisant plus les DVD
- Plantages de plus en plus fréquents
- Firefox lent, mais lent, insupportable
- Phénomène de "respiration" avant l'allumage. En gros, le Mac s'allumait, mais l'écran restait noir, et il semblait qu'à l'intérieur de la bête, rien ne se passe... Puis, au bout d'une minute ou deux, tout s'agitait, les ventilos opéraient un superbe (mais flippant) crescendo, avant que l'ensemble revienne à un état léthargique... Puis, le même manège, et enfin le Mac s'allumait.

J'ai appelé la Hotline de Apple, il y a un mois à peu près, quand la "respiration" était encore récente. Je pensais pouvoir réinitialiser mon système... Problème, ce sont des DVD d'installation, or mon lecteur optique ne voulait plus lire aucun DVD.

Et un jour qu'il plantait violemment, suite à un bug apparemment courant chez les utilisateurs de la carte son M-Audio Fast Track Ultra, je l'ai éteint directement en appuyant une dizaine de secondes sur le bouton d'allumage...

Et depuis, le Mac ne s'allume plus. Habitué à ses caprices, j'ai attendu un bon moment, mais là ça fait trois semaines, et toujours rien. Je l'ai démonté à l'instant, pour aspirer la poussière (on sent le désespoir, là, non ?), je l'ai rebranché, et oh miracle, dans le dos le la bestiole, une petite diode verte s'allume ! Je me dis "Halleluyah", je monte de nouveau le capot, appuie sur le bouton, et rien... Je le redémonte, rebranche, la petite diode verte reste allumée, mais tout le Mac semble mort...

Situation infâme n'est-ce pas ? Je sais bien que ma cause paraît perdue, mais si quelqu'un avait un petit conseil à me donner, ou du moins quelques mots de réconfort, parce que je viens d'écrire un roman, et que ce serait moche de n'avoir aucune réponse !

D'avance merci


----------



## gronulos (28 Juin 2009)

Ca c'est rigolo, j'allais moi aussi me décider à parler de mon cas et (re)lancer un sujet sur une panne d'Imac G5 PPC. Je n'ai pas du tout de réponse à apporter à Artexflow, mon exposé sera bien moins littéraire, mai j'ai aussi une machine ( imac 20"/2gHz/250GB/BT/AP) qui a mis quelque temps à se décider à ne plus du tout démarrer : extinctions intempestives, depuis 3 mois, avec rallumage automatique immédiat, ou différé d'une ou 21 heures, à sa convenance, sauf que depuis la dernière fois, c'est fini, rideau.
Je l'ai ouvert, et j'ai remarqué qu'au centre, sur la CM et sous le ventilo, au dessus d'une flèche pointant vers le haut et 4 petits chiffres 1,2,3,4 entourés de cercles, une petite diode verte s'allume , au dessus du 1, en branchant sur le secteur.
Est-ce quand même un problème d'alim? Où s'en procurer pour faire un essai (j'en ai pas vu sur ebay)? Combien ça coûte?
Aucun condensateur n'a d'aspect douteux. Je n'ai pas remarqué de pb de soft ou autre. Le DD a l'air parfait. Peut-il être remonté sur un G4 pour récupérer les données?
Je ne sais pas si un parallèle est à faire avec le cas d'Artexflow, mais ces Imac G5 semblant avoir un défaut de fiabilité, quelle réparation raisonnable est envisageable, par qui ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Juin 2009)

Est-ce que vous avez essayé le reset du PMU ? 



> La réinitialisation de la SMU peut résoudre certains problèmes liés au démarrage, à l'affichage de vidéo, à la mise en veille, au bruit des ventilateurs, etc. Si votre ordinateur présente toujours ces types de problèmes même après son redémarrage, essayez de réinitialiser la SMU. Pour réinitialiser la SMU sur lun de ces iMac :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -oldmac- (29 Juin 2009)

Gronulos -> Oui les iMac G5 sont vraiment ... capricieux 
Serieusement les first-gen sont les pires ...

Pour tester l'alim vas dans un Apple Premium Resealer il devrais te l'a tester sans problèmes 

ArArtexflow -> regarde si tu vois pas de consensateurs bombés ou avec unse sorte de pate sortie électrolythe (marron)
Sinon que dise les lumières de test (1, 2, 3, 4) ? Sons t-elles allumées ?
Phénomène de respiration = aucune gestion de l'alimentation ! ... fait un reset SMU. Sinon sur les G5 first ge, le ventilo qui fait du bruit en permanence à été surnommée iRasoir par les Americains (voir youtube)

Voila


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (29 Juin 2009)

Pour la réinitialisation du PMU/SMU, si c'est un iMac G5 Original ,  photo de l'endroite où est le switch : http://www.macsimumnews.com/macosgforums/viewtopic.php?f=79&t=1979


----------



## gronulos (29 Juin 2009)

Merci aux 2 intervenants ! rapidité et précision, impec, merci ! Malheureusement les 2 methodes de réinitialisation du SMU n'a rien donné. D'ailleurs, sur mon Imac, contrairement à celui de la photo du site indiqué par Leyry, il n'y a qu'un mini bouton.
"Oldmac" parle des lumières de test (1, 2, 3, 4). Sur le mien, seule la (1) reste allumée quand on branche le cordon. Comment devraient-elles s'allumer, cela indique quoi ?
Pour l'APR, le 1er est à 150 km, c'est pas simple ...


----------



## Artexflow (29 Juin 2009)

Merci de vos réponses, j'essaie tout de suite ce que vous m'avez conseillé, et j'édite le message par la suite...
Pour répondre à la question, seule la diode 1 s'allume, tout comme mon acolyte

EDIT -> Rien, rien, rien du tout, absolument rien à part une violente déprime...


----------



## -oldmac- (29 Juin 2009)

Salut, pour les leds voir içi -> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2831?viewlocale=fr_FR


Voila 

La 1 s'allume quand on branche l'alim

La 2 et la 3 s'allume quand on démarre l'ordi

La 4 doit rester éteinte sinon problème de surchauffe

PS : Un post très intéréssant mais je n'y crois pas du tout : http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=279614&st=30


----------



## gronulos (29 Juin 2009)

oui, merci à Oldmac, mais le bouton unique est-il bien celui du SMU, et l'allumage de la diode permet-il de conclure que l'alim fonctionne ? (si c'est le cas, que reste-t-il comme hypothèses ?) 
Et au fait, le HD, est-il récupérable sur un G4 ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (29 Juin 2009)

gronulos a dit:


> mais le bouton unique est-il bien celui du SMU,



Oui, c'est forcé. 
D'autant plus que le second qui était dans la photo était un bouton interne pour faire démarrer le Mac.

Essaye d'enlever toute la ram, la pile, le lecteur de DVD, réinitialise le PMU/SMU et fait une tentative.


S'il fait un gros Biiip pas beau, alors essaye de démarrer avec la RAM, la pile, le disque dur, MAIS PAS LE LECTEUR DE DVD !


On peut pas vraiment dire que si la diode s'allume, c'est que l'alim est bonne... Mais juste qu'elle donne de quoi allumer les circuits de base. 

Je crois que sur les iMac G5, c'est systématiquement du SATA, alors que sur les G4, c'est de l'IDE (Grosse nappe bien large).

Seule solution : Boîtier externe.


----------



## -oldmac- (29 Juin 2009)

Salut, pour ton disque c'est du SATA donc il te faut un boitier externe USB 3.5" SATA ça coûte dans les 15 tu met le DD dedans et tu le branche en USB sur le G4 ... Sinon pour quant tu allume le Mac ouvert ? Les le 1,2,3 sont allumées ?


----------



## gronulos (30 Juin 2009)

Voilà, voilà, j'ai fais la manip indiquée par Leyry, et ... rien. J'ai tout retiré, sauf le DD. Rien. La diode (1) reste toujours allumée, c'est tout. Silence absolu. Alors ?
Merci pour les info concernant le DD.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Juin 2009)

Au cas où , mais ne te fait pas de faux espoirs : 

Est-ce que tu as déjà essayé de le démarrer en restant appuyer sur le bouton aussi longtemps qu'il  le faut ? (Pas plus de 30s non plus.. )

Normalement, avec une pression de 10s, il démarre d'une façons spéciale.


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Juin 2009)

Oui pression de 10 secondes, il démarre et fait un bip


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Juin 2009)

Ha !!! Ben c'est déjà ça dis ! L'alim n'est peut être pas grillée alors. 

Donc, ça veut dire problème de gestion soit de l'alimentation, soit dans le firmware du Mac ou de la carte vidéo. (c'est comme ça que je le vois). 

Et si non, depuis, il démarre normalement, ou pas ? 
(Non, parce que même démarré en mode MAJ du firmware, moi, je vais pas plus loin.)


----------



## gronulos (1 Juillet 2009)

J'ai essayé sur le mien 10s puis 30s, c'est encore et toujours rien. Oldmac, lui, confirme le résultat, mais ici ça ne le fait pas.
Et je ne sais pas ce signifie "démarré en mode MAJ du firmware".
Bon, quelle galère!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (1 Juillet 2009)

Ha, mince, j'ai confondu Gronulos et oldMac... :rose: Celui de Old Mac fonctionne... :rateau:



gronulos a dit:


> Et je ne sais pas ce signifie "démarré en mode MAJ du firmware".




C'est cette action de démarrer l'ordinateur en appuyant longtemps sur le bouton de démarrage. Il va chercher rt installer une MAJ du programme interne, celui qui est lancé avant Mac OS X. 

Quand il fait ça, il ne tiens pas compte d'une partie de la configuration du proramme interne, et cela m'a déjà permi résoudre 4 ou 5 problèmes de démarrages insolvables par le Pomme+Alt+P+R

Mais pas aujourd'hui.


Bon, effectivement, si tu as moyen de tester avec une autre alimentation, ça serais bien de le faire.... 
Après, tout est question de prix et de patientce.


----------



## gronulos (4 Juillet 2009)

Merci pour les aides, même si la panne n'a pas de solution simple. J'ai trouvé par google la page suivante:http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2173?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

Résultat du diagnostic : apparemment, carte logique naze. 
Est-ce bien la même chose que "carte mère" ou CM ?

Et existe-t-il une solution "cheap" pour changer cette carte? (je suis en Bourgogne du sud)


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Juillet 2009)

carte logique = carte mère   Si c'est un first-gen ? Avais tu vérigier l'état des condensateurs ?  Sinon pas de moyen pour la changer à bas prix (a moins de trouver une occase sur ebay ou autre)  Voila


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Juillet 2009)

Oui, c'est la même chose. 

Il y à ce site ou ils ont des cartes mère de G5, mais le prix est pas terrible terrible en fonction du modèle recherché. 

Je pense que soit tu fait de grosses recherches sur pas mal de site (les recherches sur les sites anglais/américains seront certainement plus fructueuses), et tu arrives à trouver une cm de remplacement, soit économiquement, c'est pas rentable, est c'est l'enterrement.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Juillet 2009)

À six minutes prêt.... je ne postais pas un message pour rien dire de plus... 


Cependant, je pense pas qu'il puisse en trouver une d'occase vraiment digne de cofinance : Sur ces modèles-là, quelles sont les autres pièces qui ont posé problème au point de préférer vendre les pièces encore en état plutôt que de réparer le tout ?


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Juillet 2009)

LOL le Sad Mac

Alors sur ces modèle problème de condosentateurs sur la carte mère et l'alimentation ... Phénomème du iRasoir (bruit métalique du ventilo) ... Sperdrive qui ne retien plus les disques ... Comment dire G5 + Fiabbillité = 0 ... Ne parlement des powermac G5 ... encore Pire


----------



## gronulos (5 Juillet 2009)

CM à vendre sur Ebay, mais d'un modèle antérieur (carte 1,8ghz, le mien fait 2,0).
Est-ce compatible ?


----------

